# SS 19.11.16 - Tchaikovsky #2 "Little Russian"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky (1840 - 1893)*

Symphony No. 2 in C minor, Op. 17 "Little Russian" 

1. Andante sostenuto - Allegro vivo
2. Andantino marziale, quasi moderato
3. Scherzo. Allegro molto vivace
4. Finale. Moderato assai - Allegro vivo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us  And we're staying in Russia again this weekend with Tchaikovsky.

I usually listen to Muti or Bernstein or Markevitch for this Symphony but this weekend I think I'll go with this one:









Eugene Ormandy/The Philadelphia Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with L.S.O Antal Dorati this time.


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

I have never been at home with Tchaikovsky's revised version of this Symphony, which strikes me as less interesting, less coherent (plenty of dubious cuts), and less genuine or confident. The original is the opposite and bolder, and thus, I will go for this.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

I will join this weekend with 
Leonard Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic
Rec 1967









@realdealblues: Nice Paul Paray avatar!!!


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall go with No.2 from this set


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

shadowdancer said:


> @realdealblues: Nice Paul Paray avatar!!!


Thanks  I only change my avatar about once a year and I felt Paray would be a nice change.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll listen to Abbado and the Chicago Symphony


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I'll listen to Karajan and Ormandy.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Tchaikovsky*: Symphony 2, w. Philharmonia/Muti. Recorded March 27/8, 1977 at Abbey Road Studio 1. Recording Engineer: Neville Boyling.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

I picked Gergiev & LSO.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I choose another one but now this one....

​


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I believe there's two versions of this symphony. I have an old Chandos CD, and the Pletnev box set.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Karajan.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Bernard Haitink + Concertgebouw orchestra


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I choose another one but now this one....
> 
> ​


I have this one. I've yet to listen to it!!


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm a little late. But I will listen to this recording.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I really like this recording. It's not my favourite account of the 2nd (Karajan's is lovely and Dorati's is superb) but it's one of my fave Naxos budget discs. Symphony 4 is fairly good but Leaper gets it just right in Symphony 2.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I listened to Utah Symphony/Maurice Abravanel.

I have always liked this symphony - a fine example of the late Romantic nationalist style. While listening to it last night, I thought that I would like to see a ballet choreographed to this music; I wonder if it has ever been done.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

My thoughts: Amazing how this piece (the *Second*) sounds v. his first symphony. I think this work is leaps&bounds beyond the prior. A remarkably fun work. I am shocked this is not played more in the performance hall.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One thing for sure this week, no clear favourite.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

chesapeake bay said:


> I'll listen to Abbado and the Chicago Symphony
> 
> View attachment 90242


That's my favorite...


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

My listening will be to this one:

Neeme Jarvi - Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra - BIS


----------

